# Seerosenblüte 2011



## mani2 (4. Feb. 2011)

Hallo


Ich fang schon mal an,aktuell was sich aber täglich ändert müßten so 24 Stück die Köpfe rausstrecken.
Nachdem ich mit verschiedenen Beleuchtungen so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe bin ich doch bei den Metalldampflampen gelandet.
Hätte ich gleich machen sollen,da geht die Sonne auf !
Nun gut und der Stromzähler dreht etwas schneller bei 4 x 150 Watt )
Muß auch alle paar Tage die Blätter dezimieren sonst wächst das ins unermessliche.
Bilder sind an verschiedenen Tagen entstanden.

Ansonsten warte ich auch aufs Frühjahr !



Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Manfred,
ich fasse es nicht 
Da ist aber jemand wirklich früh dran... mit sooooo tollen Blüten!
Und neiiiiiinnn, isch bin gar nich' neidisch


----------



## mani2 (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Eva-Maria

Ich bin nicht früh dran sondern immer noch dabei 
Frag aber nicht was mich das ganze drumrum im letzten Herbst für eine Arbeit gemacht hat.
Das ganze wird übern Holzofen meiner Werkstatt an den das Gewächshaus angelehnt ist mit Warmwaser und Warmluft versorgt.
Noppenfolie als dämmung kann man vergessen,hab ich aber erst mal probiert.
Dann das ganze Gewächshaus in 5 cm Styropor eingepackt und Folie drüber,so dürfte es der wärmste Ort in der Umgebung sein außer einer hat ne Sauna :
Da geht man gerne rein,draußen - 15° und drinnen +27°


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Manfred,

sehr schöne Bilder die du uns da zeigst!
Da kann das Frühjahr doch kommen!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Chrima (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Manfred,

Suuuuuper schön Deine Seerosen!!
Man hoffentlich wird es bald Frühling, ich kann es kaum 
Erwarten meine Seerosen blühen zu sehen 

LG Tina


----------



## Inken (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Mönsch, Mani,

warum hast du uns diese Bilder so lange vorenthalten?
 Bei diesem Sauwetter tun sie richtig gut, bei genau der richtigen Wohlfühltemperatur!

Schööön!


----------



## mani2 (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

Sie wachsen und blühen erst so richtig mit der neuen Beleuchtung und die hab ich erst seit anfang Januar.
Und nun warten wir alle aufs Frühjahr,sooo lange dauerts ja auch nicht mehr !
Ein paar kommen dann ins Außenbecken,die meisten bleiben am im Gewächshaus.Ist der beste Platz für die wärmebedürftigen Gewächse.



Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## Teicher (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

H'lo, des einzige was bei mir im Teich blüht sind die Eisblumen.
Jimmy


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Echt tolle Seerosenblüten !!!! 


Will auch endlich wieder meine sehen 

lg felix


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Servus Manfred

Herzlich Willkommen unter der schreibenden Zunft 

Erzähl mal ein bisserl mehr von deinem Seerosenbecken ...


wie tief
welche Fläche
Düngst du, wenn ja mit was
Wassertemp ...
welche Seerosenarten
usw. ...

Gefällt mir sehr dein Seerosenbecken


----------



## mani2 (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo


Also mal was zm Becken.
Hat die Maße 2,2 x 1,6 x 0,7m tief.
Rundum eine Mauer betoniert mit Baustahlmatten drin,die Mauer des Gewächshauses hätte das sicher nicht ausgehalten,dann Styrodurplatten rein und Teichfolie drüber.
Insgesamt sind 7 Seerosen drin,3 davon noch kleinere Ableger aus den letzten Sommer.
Sicherlich etwas knapp bemessen,im Frühjahr bekommen sie aber wieder mehr Platz.
Im Gewächshaus ist noch ein kleineres Becken und ins abdeckbare Außenbecken kommt auch eine.
Wobei das Gewächshaus für die tropischen ideal ist,draußen kann man sie leider nicht lange lassen.
Deshalb kommen ins AUßenbecken dieses Jahr ein paar schöne Winterharte Sorten.
Beim um oder neu einpflanzen geb ich ein wenig Hornspäne unter die Wurzeln,nachdüngen mit Düngekegel.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt um die 26°,geheizt wird nur am Tag übern Holzofen meiner angrenzenden Werkstatt.
Dann steht noch ein 300 Liter Rundbehälter im Gewächshaus als die eigentliche Heizung,der wird je nach AUßentemperatur auf 40 - 50 ° aufgeheizt.
Über Kugelhähne kann ich das Warmwasser vom Ofen zwischen Becken und Behälter umschalten.

Bei den Sorten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher,hab sie nicht gegennzeichnet und mir sind leider 2 eingegangen im AUßenbecken letztes Jahr.
Es müßten die Tina,Tangelwood Blue,King of Siam und Panama Pacifik im Becken sein,danach ahben sich Pink Flamingo und AUgust Koch verabschiedet.

Beschäftige mich erst seit letzten Jahr mit diesen Hobby,da fehlts halt noch an Erfahrung und das bringt nur die Zeit.
Ist aber ein schönes Hobby !

Das Gewächshaus ist schon an die 25 Jahre alt und die doch recht dünne Stegglasplatten haben an durchsichtigkeit schwer verloren.
Saubergemacht hat die in alle den Jahren niemand und so sehen sie halt auch aus.
Sollten mal neue drauf,16 mm möchte ich wegen der Wärmedämmung mindestens nehmen.
Dann kann ich  mir die blöde Noppenfolie innen sparen und nur von außen mit 5 cm Styropor dämmen.
So mein Plan )




Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Servus Manfred

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort 

Hoffe auf weitere Bilder von der Saison 2011


----------



## Vera44 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo!

Jetzt blüht endlich die Seerose im Koi-Kinderzimmer. Die erste Blüte!


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Vera,
klasse, da beneide ich Dich aber um die schöne Blüte!
"Koi-Kinderzimmer".... extra Becken?
Gibt's dazu denn Fotos?


----------



## Vera44 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

die Bilder gibt es schon. Habe bei Koi und Koiteich unter   Nachwuchs  Bilder von den Kleinen nachdem sie geschlüpft waren und........... Schau einfach mal rein!


----------



## chrisamb (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi,
da hier ja schon sooo lange ruhe ist, hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild:
 

Christian


----------



## niri (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Seerosenfans,

meine __ Helvola hat dieses Jahr am 20 April ihre erste Blüte geöffnet, sie ist jetzt in einem kleinen Becken, das etwas geheizt wird (auch über den Winter) und gedeiht sehr gut .


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Servus Ina



> meine __ Helvola hat dieses Jahr am 20 April ihre erste Blüte geöffnet


Und erst heute sehen wir ein Bild 

Sehr schöne Blüte 

Freue mich schon deine Blüten-Explosionen zu sehen


----------



## niri (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

leider bin ich nicht früher dazu gekommen, die Fotos hier einzustellen , ich bessere mich , versprochen, und danke für die Blumen  

LG
Ina


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

@Vera: Das ist doch eine __ James Brydon oder?

und Christian, leider kann ich es nicht richtig unterscheiden zwischen Tetragona und __ Helvola... ich würde Tetragona sagen ...


----------



## chrisamb (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Roberto,
das ist eine "Baumarkt-Pygmaea Alba"
Das da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28323 hast da ja gefunden, da gehts um meine Seerose 

Christian


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Achsoo, daran hab ich nicht gedacht 

schön, vielen dank


----------



## chrisamb (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi,
heute blüht endlich meine erste "Große" für diese Jahr!
Einige weiter Knospen stehen knapp unter der Oberfläche
 

Christian


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

hallo,

Nymphaea `__ Sioux`

14.05.2011:
 

15.05.2011: 
   

jeden tag ändert sich etwas die  blütenfarbe


----------



## Kama (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

langsam wächst er sich ein, der Teichrand ist - im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren - keine Großbaustelle mehr. Es stehen momentan fast alle Seerosen in Blüte . Nur meine vorübergehenden Pfleglinge brauchen noch etwas.

Mitte März: 2 Blättchen oben - und schon dicht bevölkert 
   

4.5. - die erste Blüte
 

Mitte Mai
           

Und Besuch ist jetzt auch seit 3 Tagen täglich da - seit ich 2 Tonenten eingesetzt habe...


----------



## anlu (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Sehr schöne Fotos!  Und die __ Enten , ich will auch Enten haben !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

tolltolltolltolltolltoll

total neidisch bin ich 

Super Super Schön

Gruß Doris


----------



## Elfriede (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

hallo Seerosenfreunde,

bei mir blühen inzwischen alle weißen, rosa und roten  Seerosen, aber noch keine blauen tropischen. Die Farbe Gelb war heute mit einer einzigen, noch sehr kleinen Blüte vertreten. Bedingt durch den starken Wind heute, sehen die Seerosen auf den Fotos richtig  zerzaust aus.


       

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Wild (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,
ich habe bislang nur 4 Knospen von 3 Seerosen oben. Noch keine Blüte.....
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Seerosenfarm (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Wahnsinn! bei uns im Gewächshaus blüht es ja auch schon wie verrückt. Sogar die __ Lotos fangen teilweise schon an. Aber draußen ist einfach noch gar nichts zu holen.

Aber wir haben wieder tolle sachen aus Thailand geholt. Alles neue Seerosensorten. Mal sehen, wie die sich alle so machen. anbei ein paar Impressionen.

LG
Die Seerosenfarmer


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo



ich bin total neidisch auf eure schönen Seerosen !!!


Meine hat nen haufen Blätter aber_* keine *_Knospe weit und breit zu sehen !!!

Gruß Doris


----------



## Ares (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Heute hat sich auch bei mir die erste Seerosenblüte geöffnet. Die nächsten Knospen brauchen wohl auch nicht mehr lange :freu

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## scholzi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Leute 
Sehr schöne Bilder...!
hoffentlich kann ich auch bald mithalten!:beten


			
				anlu schrieb:
			
		

> Und die __ Enten , ich will auch Enten haben !!!!!!!!!!!


Glaub mir, die willst du lieber nicht haben


----------



## Vera44 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo!

Die Erste blüht jetzt auch und gleich im 3er Pack. Welche Sorte weiß ich nicht. Die anderen dauern wohl noch ein bißchen.


----------



## Garfield (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

Bis gerade eben hatte ich noch eine schöne Blüte, die erste dieses Jahr , und heute aufgegangen.
Dann brach die Hölle los.
Ich hoffe sie übersteht es.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Keine Sorge Jeannot,

Deine Seerose wird sich erholen. Bei mir sah es gestern noch schlimmer aus als bei Dir, meine Seerosen waren nach einem sehr heftigen, lange andauernden Gewitterregen mit Hagel nicht mehr zu sehen. Heute sind sie alle wieder da und blühen als wäre nichts gewesen.

Auf meinem ersten Foto vom gestrigen Gewitter sieht man die Seerosenblüten  gerade noch, auf dem zweiten nicht mehr. Der Überlauf schaffte die großen Wassermassen nicht mehr, ich musste zusätzlich Wasser abpumpen.


               



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Servus Jeannot, Servus Elfriede 

Was für "Unwetter" ....

Elfriede, für Griechenland ist das doch eher untypisch 

2006 ....


----------



## Elfriede (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

Du sagst es! Für Paros sind solche Unwetter äußerst ungewöhnlich, ebenso die niedrigen Temperaturen bis vor wenigen Tagen, ich habe Paros im April  noch nie so kalt und stürmisch  erlebt. Etwas Hagel haben wir  allerdings schon vor 10 Jahren  einmal gehabt. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## anlu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo!

11 Seerosenblüten auf einmal, so etwas gab bei uns noch NIE (bis gestern) !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi,

so, meine kleine unbekannte Seerose ist auch am blühen (hatte ich mal als Nuphar advena geliefert bekommen). Vieleicht kennt hier ja jemand die Sorte - blüht rosa auf und färbt sich dann nach und nach nach weiß um

Die 2 kleine die ich letzten Herbst geschenkt bekam trägt auch die ersten Knospen, das scheint wohl ne weiße zu werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Kama (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

heute hat sich meine 2. Perry's Baby Red geöffnet, die ich mir letzten Herbst gekauft hatte, nachdem die erste etwas rumgezickt hat. Naja, die erste hat 2 Blüten, die 2. genau eine. Diese :  
   
Dieses Rot! Und diese Größe! Die Ähnlichkeit zur ersten ist frappierend. Da muss wohl was im Becken  durcheinander gekommen sein .
   

Der Pflegling (bei meinen Eltern wird die Dachterrasse saniert, daher ist der Teich abgebaut) blüht jetzt auch: 
 

Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Frank.

Schau Dir mal die Sorte "__ Rosennymphe" genauer an. 
Ich bin der Meinung das könnte passen, muss aber nicht...


----------



## dachgarten (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Das sind wunderschöne Bilder! Ich liebe Seerosen 

Leider habe ich keine Garten sondern nur einen Dachgarten und da ist es mit einem richtigen Teich natürlich nix. Ich möchte mir aber einen kleinen Teich in einem Fass oder einer Zinkwanne anlegen. Ich frag mich ob das klappt, da ja der Teich sehr klein wird und nicht tief. Welche Seerosen sind da am besten geeignet? 

Liebe Grüße
Josch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Annett,

ne __ Rosennymphe ist es nicht, hat dafür viel zu wenig Blütenblätter

MfG Frank


----------



## Pammler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Meine hat viele Blüten: schöön, aber ich habe immer nur das Handy dabei zum Fotofieren, schaaade!


----------



## Limnos (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi

Bei mir hat es gestern die erste Seerosenblüte geschafft. Wahrscheinlich ist es eine __ Froebeli.


----------



## dtbc15 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Die erste Seerose hats nun auch bei mir geschafft'^^                          hihi^^





lg Claude


----------



## Springmaus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,




ich war ja sooo neidisch auf eure wunderschönen Seerosen

ABER   seht selber ! Habe ich gerde ebend entdeckt !!! 

 

LG Doris


----------



## chrisamb (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi!
Endlich hat´s meine Black Princess auch geschafft 
 

Christian


----------



## Munka (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Seerosen sind einfach nur traumhaft schön. Leider habe ich nicht das Glück, so schöne Blüten zu Gesicht zu bekommen,


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

meine geschenkte  blüht nun auch. Wie schon  vermutet ne kleine weiße (wohl ne "Pymaea alba"

MfG Frank


----------



## Inken (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Die habe ich auch, und ich finde sie wunderschön! 

Mein "Spiegelei".. 

Seit gestern sind die ersten beiden Blüten offen, und sie hat noch viele andere am Start:

     

Auch bei der __ Rosennymphe geht es bald los, vermutlich wenn wir in Regensburg sind.. :?

 

Letztes Jahr waren wir auch nicht zu Hause, als sie geblüht hat..


----------



## Ferdinand (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

Hier ist mal mein __ Joey Tomocik

Habe ihn seit ein paar Wochen und ich muss einfach sagen super Sorte:
- tolles intensives Gelb
- angenehmer Duft
- recht hoher Blütenstand 10cm
- aber vor allem der Blütenreichtum:
Er schiebt unerlässlich Blüten an, es gab bis jetzt noch keinen Tag, an dem es keine Blüte gab.


Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## namibulla (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Meine fangen leider erst an Knospen zu bilden.
Die kleine hat ewig gebraucht, bis sie mal festgewachsen war. Meine Kois machen sich immer einen Spass daraus an den Pflanzen herumzuzerren.

Liebe Grüße
namibulla


----------



## Ferdinand (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Wie tief hast du die sitzen??


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo.

Bei mir hat heute die hier geblüht.

'__ Pygmaea Rubra'
 


Außerdem haben noch 4 x '__ Sioux' und 1 x 'Wm. Falconer' geblüht.


----------



## Limnos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Die "Schönheit" des Tages:


----------



## namibulla (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Eure Seerosen sehen richtig toll aus.

Meine große sitzt ca. 100 cm tief und die kleinen ca. 30cm tief.

LG,
namibulla


----------



## Chrima (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo an alle,

In meinem Minni-Teich blüht diese Schönheit
weiß zufällig jemand von Euch wie die heißt??
Ich habe die im letzten Herbst,zum halben Preis erstanden,ohne Namen.
Vielen Dank
LG Tina


----------



## Teicher (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo an allen,
Ihr habt alle so schöne Blüten an eure Seerosen. Da bin ich ganz neidisch!  Bei die meinige ist's nähmlich so, jede menge Blätter, aber bisher noch keine Blüten nicht mal knospen.  Gibt es das 'ne Seerose manchen Jahren des blühen aussetzt?  Sonst in alle die Jahren bisher sind die Blüten gleich mit hoch gekommen.  Ich bin am ende mein Latein.
Hoffentlich weiss jemand 'ne grund.

Tschüss
Jimmy


----------



## Petra1970 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

Das war heute Mittag bei mir auf. Etwas zu viel Sonne glaub ich, die Weiße bekomme ich nicht besser Fotografiert^^. Zu blöd^^.     

Gruß Petra


----------



## Nangkwag Blue (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Jetzt steuer ich mal die gestrigen und heutigen Blüten von King of Siam und __ Star of Siam bei


----------



## Nangkwag Blue (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

hm.. irgenwie schaff ich das nicht mehrere pics gleichzeitig hoch zu laden..

hier nun King of Siam


----------



## niri (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

auch bei mir blüht es: 

"__ James Brydon"





"Walter Pagels" & "Shady Lady"


 



"Little Sue"


 

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Bei mir blühts auch.
Als ich gestern vom TT heimkam, hab ich mal schnell geknipst.
keine Angst,ich werde nicht alle 41 Blüten hier reinstellen. 

   

Die "Erhabene" :
  

Erhöhtes Flugaufkommen :
    

Keine Blüte,aber interessant :
 

leider sind die fleischigen Blätter der Nuphar immer wieder Ziel von __ Nacktschnecken


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Ihr habt alle wirklich sehr schöne Seerosen.Meine sind NOCH nicht am Blüten.Liegt hoffentlich daran das ich sie erst vor einer Woche eingepflanz habe.

MfG:Marc


----------



## Ferdinand (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

@Eugen welche eine Sorte ist " Die "Erhabene" " ???


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

@ Ferdinand

Das ist eine "Texas Dawn"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Eugen,

wie kommen den spanischen Schleimer an die Blätter der Nuphar advena ran, die sitzt doch im Flachwasser, oder kommen die verfressenen Spanier mit Taucherausrüstung

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Frank,

die Nuphar sitzt in einem Sechseck-Kübel,der wiederum halb eingegraben in der Feuchtzone steht.  Und wenn dann mal ein Blatt überhängt bzw auf dem Kübelrand liegt, kommen sie halt hoch.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

_Hallo,

man man bin schon wieder ganz neidisch auf eure wunderschönen Seerosen


 aber    eine hab ich auch  

weiß aber nicht wie die heißt !_
   

konnte die leider nicht besser treffen die ist mitten im Teich

und genau hinsehen noch 2 Knospen im anmarsch


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Doris,
schön, daß sie bei Dir blüht.
Genau kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, wie sie heißt bei Dir.
Könnte es sein, daß es sich um eine Double White handelt.
Wenn die heller grünen Blätter zur Blüte gehören, dann wäre dies möglich.
Schau mal, unsere DW blüht nämlich auch seit gestern...


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

_Hallo

ja könnte die gleiche sein 

und deine Shubis einfach toll

man was hast Du schönes klares Wasser  möchte ich auch haben!
_


----------



## Ares (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Nun mal eine Schönheit in Pink.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## willi1954 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

ich möchte mich auch beteiligen, es sind zwar nicht alle Blüten offen heute, aber doch schon eine kleine auswahl.

Grüsse aus der verregneten Altmark

Willi


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,
ich kann zwar nicht mit so schönen Seerosen dienen, aber über meine erste Teichrosenblüte freue ich mich genauso...und die Libellenlarve, die sie als Verpuppungsstengel ausgewählt hat, sicher auch
petra


----------



## Ferdinand (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

@Willi
Schöne Seerosen! Könntest du uns verraten welche Seerosen, dass auf dem Ersten und zweiten Bild sind?
Beim ersten habe ich einen Tipp: evtl. __ Almost Black?

Gruß
ferdinand


----------



## willi1954 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

@ Ferdinand

in der tat, es ist eine Almostblack, die 2. ist eine FireOpal (blüht bei mir zum 1. mal)
aber wenn du den Mauszeiger auf die Bilder hälst, siehst du, um welche Seerosen es sich handelt.
Leider kenne ich nicht die gelbe, sehr attraktiv mit grossen Blüten und leicht gemaserten Blättern.
Auch die weiss/rosa ist (mir) unbekannt.

Ich hab noch ca 4 Rosen, die grade verblüht sind oder noch nicht blühen. Update kommt in Kürze.

LG Willi


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Nachdem ich die ersten Blüten passt habe, hatte ich gestern das Glück einige doch noch bildlich festhalten zu können.

die unbekannte gelbe
 

und eine rosa-weiße Blüte.
 

@Echinopsis und manni61 solltet ihr das hier sehen, so rosa-weiß müssten eure auch blühen.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo, 

ich kann auch ein paar Seerosen bieten:
  
  
  Bonnie wird immer ganz nervös wenn ich im Wasser bin


----------



## Nangkwag Blue (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Werner,

dass du als Profi uns mit deine Bildern ausstichst ist kein Wunder 

helmut


----------



## Seerosenfarm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

das wollte ich mit Euch einfach mal teilen: Die erste Blüte von Nymphaea Siam Purple 2 heute morgen bei uns im Gewächshaus. 
Für mich ist das schon eine kleine Sensation, auch wenn sie noch nicht so dunkel ist, wie sie sein sollte.

So, ab in den Schlamm!
LG
Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

ein Blick über eines der Becken für die tropischen Seerosen heute Vormittag


----------



## Conny (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

ich kann auch eine nachtblühende Seerose aus dem schönen Allgäu dazusteuern


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

ich kann zwar nicht mit solchen tropischen Schönheiten glänzen, aber dafür blüht meine letztjährige Neuerwerbung das erste mal, Nymphea Hidden Violett

Gestern blühte auch meine Lieblingsrose Florida Sunset mit tollen Blüten.

Mal schauen, wann der Rest kommt.

LG Willi


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Willi,

wie tief hast Du Florida Sunset gesetzt, dass ihre Blüten auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen?


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Werner

nicht zu tief, ca 50cm. Allerdings hatten sie auch schon mal über der Wasseroberfläche gestanden.
Ist übrigens ne Pflanze aus deiner Zucht, hat sich prima entwickelt


----------



## MMBenny (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

hab da auch noch eine Blüte anzubieten.

Gruß M.M.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Servus Benny

WoW ... nicht nur das diese Blüte sehr schön ist ... nein, du hast sie hervorragend abgelichtet  ... ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Benny,

da muß ich mich Helmut anschließen, das Foto ist gigantisch- gestochen scharf . Hast du das mit einer Spiegelreflex aufgenommen?
Aber auch die Rose sieht natürlich hübsch aus.


----------



## MMBenny (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> Hallo Benny,
> 
> da muß ich mich Helmut anschließen, das Foto ist gigantisch- gestochen scharf . Hast du das mit einer Spiegelreflex aufgenommen?
> Aber auch die Rose sieht natürlich hübsch aus.



Hallo an alle,

Erstmal danke, daß Euch das Foto gefällt.
Aufgenommen habe ich die Blüte mit einer Systemkamera, der Panasonic-Lumix GH-2 und wenn ich mich erinnere war das 14-140-er Objektiv drauf.

Gruß M.M.


----------



## MMBenny (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

hab da noch Foto von unserer weißen Teichrose, welche aber kurz vor
ihrer Blüte steht- und heute bei dem Schauerwetter schon wieder geschlossen ist.

Gruß M.M.


----------



## Pammler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Bei mir blühen die Seerosen dieses Jahr sehr üppig. Die Rote hatte voriges Jahr nur 1 Blüte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Conny,

dein weißer Nachtblüher ist eine __ Ägyptische Lotusblume (Nymphaea __ lotus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Frank,

ganz knapp daneben. Es ist keine Art, sondern eine Sorte: Nymphaea 'Trudy Slocum'. Nymphaea __ lotus ist da auf jeden Fall im Stammbaum.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Werner,

von Aussehen her ist da Nymphaea __ lotus aber sehr dominant

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Vieleicht weiß Du als Seerosenfachmann ja was ich hier für ne unbekannte Seerosensorte hab. Blüht rosa auf wird dann immer heller und verblüht fast weiß. Blätter kommen rot und bleiben dann rötlichgrün. Jemand hatte "__ Rosennymphe gemeint, aber bei vergleichen damit kommts irgendwie nicht so recht hin, da diese auf sämtlichen Bildern mehr Blütenblätter hat  (die Knospenblätter hängen unten drunter wie bei der "Fröbeli", Blüte ist aber deutlich größer - ca, 16cm im Durchmesser)

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Und noch eine tropische


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo!

Hier mal einige Bilder meiner 'Rose Arey'. Bei der bin ich wirklich manchmal am zweifeln ob es eine ist. Die Farbe ist so intensiv, das sie mich manchmal an eine 'Wow' oder 'Perry's Fire Opal' erinnert.

      


Und noch die 'Hidden Violett'. Sieht leider etwas blass auf dem Bild aus.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

aus Sorge vor einer neuerlichen Blaualgenblüte in meinem Teich, verzichte ich heuer auf jegliche Düngung, was  meinen Seerosen gar nicht gefällt. Sie blühen  sehr spärlich und die Blätter sind noch kleiner als gewöhnlich, drei Seerosen blühen überhaupt noch nicht. Einige Blüten kann ich aber dennoch zeigen. 


 

 

 

 

 

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

endlich ist es auch hier soweit, trotz des Sauwetters hat sich eine Blüte aus dem Wasser getraut


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo.

Meine neue Nymphaea pygmaea blüht heute. Hab sie nicht mal eine Woche und sie blüht schon.

   


An der Seerose war auch schon eine Samenkapsel dran. Die ist aber leider abgebrochen bzw. hat sich der Stiel "aufgelöst". Sie ist ja sicher noch nicht reif. Oder reift sie evtl. noch nach?


----------



## rease (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Wirklich empfehlenswert ein Besuch in euer Seerosenfarm, ach übringens meine zwei von euch wachsen und gedeihen hervorragend...

bis bald,

mfg martin


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

diese beiden Hübschen haben heute bei uns geblüht und wollten unbedingt fotografiert werden:

 

Nymphaea 'Maurice Laydeker'

 

Nymphaea 'Perry's Crinkled Pink'


----------



## Kama (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

ich habe am Wochenende zugeschlagen... 
Aber kann man einer Schönheit widerstehen? 

Die neuen...

Arc-en-Ciel, am ersten und letzten Blühtag; auf dem letzten Bild sieht man unten ein "richtiges" dazugehöriges Blatt
       

Newton, meine Hoffnung für meine morgendliche Schattenstelle
    

Gonnère
       

Clyde Ikins
       

Und einige meiner alteingesessenen...
Perry's Baby Red; Denver; __ James Brydon; eine mind. 20 Jahre alte unbekannte...
          

Die Black Princess kämpft sich gerade nach oben...Eigentlich insgesamt viel zu viele, mal gucken, wie sich's entwickelt... vielleicht muss ich irgendwann welche abgeben, oder ich kann die Stöcke klein halten, oder ne Kombination aus beidem, das wird sich zeigen. Sie stehen noch nicht richtig .
    

Schönes Wochenende!
(PS: habe sie alle schon mit Blüten/weit entwickelten Knospen gekauft, daher jetzt schon innerhalb einer Woche diese Fotos )


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Gestern hat bei mir die '__ Helvola' geblüht. Trotz das sie bei mir sehr blühfaul ist, finde ich sie klasse.

 


Die Samenkapsel ist übrigens kurz nach dem Abbrechen aufgeplazt. Der Samen ist also doch schon reif. Jetzt ist die Frage wie verfahre ich mit dem Samen bis nächstes Jahr weiter? Hab ihn jetzt erst mal in eine Wasserschale getan, denn austrocknen darf er ja nicht.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Mirko,

meistens sät man den Samen sofort in eine Schale aus und überwintert den Sämling dann frostfrei aber kalt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Werner.

Ich dachte immer die keimen erst im nächsten Frühjahr!? Ich kann sie natürlich auch aussähen. Was für ein Substrat sollte ich denn dafür nehmen? Oder könnte ich sie auch gleich in das Gefäß der Mutterpflanze aussähen? Und Sollte ich den Samen etwas bedecken, z.B. mit Sand?


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist das Wetter hier im Norden nicht so geeignet, das die Seerosen ihre volle Pracht entfalten, aber ein paar haben dann doch dem Wetter getrotzt.

Liebe Grüsse

Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Kama,
ganz tolle Bilder, RESPEKT!!


----------



## Kama (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Danke Eva-Maria! Wollte gerade wieder etwas Leben hier reinbringen, manchmal gibt's Zufälle... 

Die Black Princess hat's auch geschafft.
       

Und die Clyde Ikins hat heute so gegen 21.00 Uhr gemerkt, dass dunkel wird, hat einfach Überstunden gemacht . Da war's ca. 20.30 Uhr:


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

trotz dieses Sauwetters blühen einige Seerosen. Hier mal die 'Georgia Peach'. Leider etwas zerknittert, liegt am kalten, nassen Wetter.


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Wow, was für eine Farbe! 

Einen anderen Namen dürfte sie nicht tragen!

Bleibt der Farbton der Blüte oder verblasst sie von Tag zu Tag ein wenig?

Einfach schön..


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde, 

vor wenigen Wochen hat mir Werner u.a. zwei __ tropische Seerosen nach Paros geschickt, wovon  nur eine den übermäßig lange dauernden Transport   überlebte. Bis gestern wusste ich nicht welche. 

Es ist die N. Ruby und das sind ihre allerersten Blüten. Sie sind sehr klein, aber werden sicher noch an Größe etwas zulegen. Ich kann sie leider nicht vergleichen, denn Werner hat sie nicht mehr im Programm. Sie ist auf alle Fälle vivipar, wie man bereits erkennen kann.


 



 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

das ist 'Ruby'. Bitte sehr, das Vergleichsfoto:

 

Im Moment ist sie nicht online weil die nächsten Pflanzen noch ein paar Tage brauchen bis sie verkaufsfähig sind.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Danke Werner,

ja sie ist es! 
Ich freue mich natürlich sehr, dass sie es geschafft hat und bereits weitere Knospen nachschiebt. Neugierig bin ich natürlich, ob auch sie den Winter im Teich aushalten wird wie die Tina und Ganna Walska, die beide schon einige Winter  völlig problemlos überstanden haben. 

Du hast einmal gesagt, dass die blauen, viviparen Sorten weniger empfindlich sind als andere Farben, deshalb habe ich mich bisher auch nicht getraut eine andere Farbe in meinen Teich zu holen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## niri (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo liebe Serosenfans,

meine Seerosen trotzen ebenso dem kühlen, regnerischen Wetter. Heute blühte die unermüdliche "Little Sue". Auch meine neue "Georgia Peach" blühte Anfang der Woche mitten im Regen. Hier jedoch ein paar Bilder aus noch wärmeren Tagen :

Die unermüdliche "Little Sue":

    

"Georgia Peach"

       

Einige neue Sorten bei mir:

"Attorney Elrod"

    

"Perry's Red Dwarf"

    

"Karin von Wehrberg"

 

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Ina.

Interessante neue Sorten hast du da! Vor allem die 'Karin von Wehrberg'. Ist mir bisher völlig unbekannt. Die sieht ziemlich zwergig aus und erinnert mich an die '__ Pygmaea Rubra' und 'Joanne Pring'. Irgendwas wo N. tetragona dran beteiligt sein könnte. Wo hast du die den her?

Sag mal, hat deine 'Georgia Peach' eine gefleckte Blattunterseite?


@ Inken: Der Farbton bleibt so, allerdings ist es von dem Wetter abhängig wie intensiv die Farber der Blüte ist.


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Mirko,

schön, dass dir meine neuen Sorten gefallen . Du schaust auch immer nach kleinen Sorten ? "Karin von Wehrberg" ist eine Sorte von Erhard Oldehoff und bei ihm erhältlich. Meine Pflanze habe ich Ende Mai bekommen. Sie ist noch ziemlich jung und  klein, steht sehr flach. Eine ausgewachsene Pflanze habe ich bei der Teichmesse in Neulußheim gesehen. Sie bleibt ziemlich kompakt, ist aber meiner Meinung nach kein richtiger Zwerg. In etwa vergleichbar mit "Walter Pagels", die Blätter vielleicht eine Spur größer. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war lt. dem Züchter N. candida darin beteiligt. Mal schauen, wie sie sich weiter entwickelt. Blühfreudig ist sie auf jeden Fall und die Blüte ist sehr schön. sieht am Anfang fast aus, wie eine kleine Lotosblüte.

Die Blätter meiner "Georgia Peach" sind unterseits rötlich und grünlich ohne Flecken. Und bei deiner?

Lg
ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Ina.

Ja, an kleinen Sorten bin ich immer interessiert. Auf jeden fall eine interessante Sorte die 'Karin von Wehrberg'.

Meine 'Georgia Peach' hat auch kein Fleckenmuster auf der Blattunterseite.


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

bei mir hat trotz Sauwetter heute die '__ Almost Black' zu blühen begonnen. 

 

'Karin von Wehrberg' kannte ich noch nicht. Sie ähnelt 'Fireball', einer Sorte von Slocum aus dem Jahr 1999. Ein Bild davon gibt es bei __ victoria-adventure: [/url]


----------



## niri (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> 'Karin von Wehrberg' kannte ich noch nicht. Sie ähnelt 'Fireball', einer Sorte von Slocum aus dem Jahr 1999. Ein Bild davon gibt es bei __ victoria-adventure: [/url]



Hallo Werner,

ich habe die Namen der Seerosen etwas ungeschickt  über den Bildern platziert. Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Sorte "Perry's Red Dwarf" (andere Namensvariante "Perry's Dwarf Red"). Mir selbst ist schon die Ähnlichkeit dieser sorte mit "Fireball" aufgefallen. Meine Pflanze ist noch ziemlich jung und nicht ganz so kräftig rot ausgefärbt wie auf manchen Bildern im Netz. Da ich sie von einer Seerosengärtnerei habe, gehe ich erstmal davon aus, dass die Sorte bei mir auch echt ist.

"Karin von Wehrberg" ist die kleinere Blüte auf meinem letzten Bild.

LG
ina


----------



## Sivi (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

..


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Servus Sivi

Sind die in deinem Teich 

Ach ja ... Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo.

Die Nymphaea 'Hidden Violett' hat heute geblüht, mit einer enorm großen Blüte für diese Sorte. Über 16 cm im Durchmesser. Hätte nicht gedacht das die Blüten so groß werden können. Letztes Jahr waren sie vielleicht gerade mal 10 cm groß.
Es ist einfach eine einzigartige Sorte, die wirklich fast schon wie eine tropische Seerose aussieht.


----------



## Inken (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Wow, unglaublich schön..

Eine solche Seerosenblüte habe ich noch nie gesehen..

Bei mir hat heute mein Neuzugang zum ersten Mal geblüht! 

Definitiv nix besonderes, aber bei mir die einzige Seerose mit original Typenschild: eine Nymphaea Hollandia. 

   

Ich finde, sie hat was von einer chinesischen Teetasse,..


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Ein schönes Paar, oder? Trotz des Regenwetters. ‎'Hidden Violett' & 'Georgia Peach'.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Bei mir blühen die frisch gepflanzen auch endlich wieder (hatten wegen der Sommertemperaturen den letzten Monat kaum getrieben). Mußte mittlerweile aber feststellen das die "Attraktion" irgendeine andere dunkelrote Marliac-Hybride ist - da hab ich aber kein Foto von machen können nur von der "Chromatella" und "Carnea" und die Nymphaea odorata "__ Rosennymphe"

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Und noch ein paar Bilder.

'Georgia Peach'
       

'Sulphurea'


----------



## Springmaus (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

_Hallo,

da kann man nur neidisch werden bei soooo schönen Seerosen ! Ganz ganz Toll 

Letztes Jahr Teich renoviert  hab ich da wohl 2 Seerosen im Teich ##

ich weiß es nicht.

   
Die seerose in Pink zeigte sich gestern das erste mal 

 _


----------



## Garfield (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi,
 ich habe letzte Woche drei neue Seerosen gekauft und eingesetzt.
Eine davon hatte eine noch geschlossene Knospe, die natürlich nicht lang genug war um an ihrem angedachten Platz bis zur Oberfläche zu gelangen.
Ich war allerdings überrascht, als sie anfing unter Wasser zu blühen.

Kommt das öfter vor, dass Seerosen unter Wasser blühen ?


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Jeannot,

das kommt eigentlich nur in einer Situation wie bei Dir vor: die Pflanze wird frisch gesetzt und hat schon Knospen. Theoretisch kann das auch passieren wenn der Wasserstand plötzlich stark steigt, aber wer hat schon Überschwemmungen an seinem Gartenteich?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo.

Heute hat endlich meine Nymphaea mexicana geblüht. Hat sich bei dem kühlen Wetter der letzten Zeit etwas schwer getan mit dem blühen.

   


Wie sich der ein oder andere vielleicht noch erinnert, hatte ich vor 2, 3 Jahren schon mal eine N. mexicana, von Werner. Genauer gesagt die Form aus Cape Canaveral. Diese soll ja in allen Teilen größer als die normale Form werden. Auch die Farbe soll intensiver sein. Was ich eher nicht behaupten kann, sowohl die Blüten sind bei meiner normale größer als auch die Farbe ist min. genauso intensiv. Die Blüten der 'Cape Canaveral' waren immer recht klein.

Was mich aber am meisten verwundert, das die Blütenform der 'Cape Canaveral' damals komplett anders war als die der normalen heute.
Die 'Cape Canaveral' hatte sehr kurze und breite Blütenblätter, die Blüten sahen insgesamt eher tassenförmig aus (siehe Bild). Die der nomalen sind richtig sternenförmig mit langen schmalen Blütenblättern. So wie ich mir eine Blüte der N. mexicana vorstelle! Auch sind sie, trotz des kühlen Wetters, nicht zerknittert im Gegensatz zur 'Cape Canaveral' damals.
Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären wie sowas zustande kommt?

Im Großen und ganzen bin ich mit der nomalen N. mexicana mehr zu frieden als mit der 'Cape Canaveral'. Da mir die 'Cape Canaveral' schon zwei mal im Winter eingegangen ist. Die nomale hat den letzten Winter ohne Probleme überstanden.

Nymphaea mexicana 'Cape Canaveral'


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Blühen bei euch denn keine Seerosen mehr? 

Georgia Peach


----------



## Kama (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Doch doch, nur nicht so üppig wie vor einigen Wochen... alle von heute .
Dein "schönes Paar" ist toll, das wär ein Kalenderfoto!

Eigentlich seit dem Einsetzten immer mind. 1 Blüte offen, die Clyde Ikins, mit unbekannter...
 

Newton...
 

Als-Wow-gekauft, ähnlich Newton, doch deutlich intensivere Farbe, aber die Form ...
 

Black Princess, schon länger keine Blüte mehr, jetzt sind gleich 4 am Start...
 

Arc-en-Ciel, sogar die ungeöffnete Blüte zeigt die charakteristische Färbung...
          

Außerdem blüht noch die Perry's Baby Red, hier im Hintergrund...
 

Habe gerade ein kleines Algenproblem, wie meist um diese Jahreszeit, aber kein Drama, das gibt sich auch wieder.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Kama.

Viele schöne und einige sehr interessante Sorten hast du da! Da könnte man ja nächstes Jahr mal tauschen wenn du interesse hast!?

Hier mal meine Nuphar japonica var. rubraticum, die momentan nur Unterwasserblätter hat. Sieht aber auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Kama,

ist Deine Wow vielleicht erst dieses oder letztes Jahr gepflanzt worden? Bei der brauchst Du Geduld, die ist eine ganz typische Odorata-Hybride und zeigt ihre Farbe und Form erst wenn sie die berühmte Kolonie bilden konnte.


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

bei mir blüht es recht üppig:


 

Avalanche

 

Tina


----------



## Elfriede (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

meine drei Tropischen blühen auch:


      Tina



      Ganna Walska



       Ruby


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kama (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Mirko,

theoretisch gerne, hast auch ein paar schöne. Praktisch wahrscheinlich zu früh, denn die meisten Sorten habe ich selbst erst seit kurzem, die Pflanzen sind noch nicht sehr groß und Wucherer sind glaub auch keine wirklichen dabei. Meine ältesten Pflanzen packen mit Müh und Not den Quadratmeter, nach mehreren Jahren...  Zudem machen mir zur Zeit Plagegeister zu schaffen, s.u. 


Hallo Werner,

ich meine, es sind jetzt 2 Jahre seit dem Einsetzen . Bin verunsichert, seit ein Forenmitglied mal Zweifel angemeldet hat. Habe da nochmal selbst Bilder verglichen, und irgendwie sahen die alle anders aus. Aber wenn du sagst, sogar die Form kann sich noch verändern...  Die Farbe ist schon manchmal sehr intensiv und zieht die __ Blicke auf sich .



Ich bin gerade etwas vom Pech verfolgt, nachdem ich den __ Seerosenzünsler anscheinend losgeworden bin (keine angefressenen Blattränder oder Schiffchen seit mehreren Wochen, war sie eigentlich los, nachdem ich sie entdeckt hatte), habe ich jetzt endlich Gewissheit, der __ Seerosenblattkäfer ist auch da evil:evil. Mir sind die neuerdings gelochten Blätter komisch vorgekommen... 
 

Daher ist meine Gonnère auch etwas naggisch 
       

Die Black Princess ist auch betroffen, der geht es morgen an den Kragen, steht etwas weit drin :?
       

Die anderen sind noch nicht so stark befallen, doch es werden noch einige Blätter dran glauben müssen .

Denver, im direkten Vergleich mit der Gonnère sieht man deutlich, dass sie cremefarben ist, auch wenn sie oft weiß aussieht
 

Clyde Ikins, meine mit Abstand größte Blüte, immer weit über dem Wasser stehend


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Was haltet ihr denn von der?


----------



## wkremer (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Ihr macht mich neidisch 
bei mir hat die *wasweissichwasfürnesorte*
für 3 Tage geblüht, danach nicht mehr aufgegangen.
Vielleicht liegt es daran dass der Teich erst seit Mai existiert.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Das ist ganz normal. Seerosenblüten öffnen sich nur für 3 - 5 Tage, manchmal auch 6 Tage.


----------



## Hidden (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Mirko,
Was ist denn das für eine orange Sorte die du gezeigt hast? Die sieht wirklich super aus, nicht nur so rosa-gelb wie dir anderen "orangen" Seerosen. Kannst du mir ein bisschen ws über die Seerose sagen?

Lg
Moritz


----------



## willi1954 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Moin

nun wird es auch im Norden etwas wärmer und die Seerosen bekommen noch mal schöne Blüten.
Neu blüht bei mir eine der diesjährigen Neuerwerbungen, Nymphaea 'Mayla'.
Ein wunderschönes leuchtendes Pinkrosa.

Die Mangala Ubol zeigt sich mit einer wunderschönen grossen Blüte, sollte eigentlich über dem Wasser stehen, aber die Blüte ist abgekippt. Warum ??

LG Willi


----------



## mani2 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo

Würde mich auch interessieren,meine Mangala Ubol mag auch nicht übers Wasser stehen.
Da sie nur in einen 500 Liter Becken steht macht sie es sich am Rand bequem.
Sieht aber auch so gut aus das Schmuckstückchen 



Tschüs


Manfred


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Heute mal eine ganz besondere Seerose.

Seerosen-Lampe, heute im Baumarkt entdeckt.
 
Die will ich haben!!!


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hoi Mirko,

die will ich auch haben! Die ist ja praktisch Pflicht für eine Seerosengärtnerei! Bei welchem Baumarkt hast Du sie gesehen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Werner.

Die gibts im Obi, kostet knapp 40 €. Finde ich allerdings ein bischen teuer, zumal da nicht viel dazu ist. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich sie mir kaufe.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Die blühen heute bei mir unter anderem.

'Solfatare'
   

'Panama Pacific'
   


Und noch mal ein paar Worte zu meiner Seerose in orange weiter Oben. Die Farbe ist leider nicht echt. Das Bild habe ich so bearbeitet wie ich mir ungefähr eine orange Seerose vorstelle. Die meisten Seerosen dieser Farbgruppe tendieren ja eher ins rosane oder sind eher zweifarbig >> rosa-gelb. Mein Ziel ist es irgendwann mal eine Seerose in so einer Farbe zu züchten, zu mindest annähernd. Es handelt sich übrigens um eine bearbeitete N. mexicana.


----------



## bigfoot (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal. Seerosenblüten öffnen sich nur für 3 - 5 Tage, manchmal auch 6 Tage.



oh, danke für die Info, hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, da die geschlossene Blüte wieder langsam abtaucht


----------



## austriacarp (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

will euch meine 2011 Blüten auch nicht vor enthalten


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi

Diese wunderschön rote Seerose fand ich bei Freunden. Weiß jemand, um welche Sorte es sich handeln könnte?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bernd1 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,
habe meine "__ James Brydon" erst Ende Mai dieses Jahr erhalten. Sie steht noch auf ca. 30cm Tiefe. Vorgestern ist die erste Blüte aufgegengen, eine 2. Blüte ist noch im Anmarsch, mal sehen, ob sie es noch schafft...


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo zusammen, 
da haben wir mit unserer "Cynthia Ann" dann ja richtig Glück gehabt. 
Oder lag es einfach an der Wahl des richtigen Lieferanten (www.nymphaion.de) ? 
Letzte Woche Mittwoch geliefert und gesetzt und heute zeigt sich schon die erste Blüte. 
   
Eine sehr schöne Blüte, die in natura von noch viel anmutiger Schönheit ist als es unsere kompakte Knipse darstellen kann. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Diese wunderschön rote Seerose fand ich bei Freunden. Weiß jemand, um welche Sorte es sich handeln könnte?
> 
> ...




Das ist eine "*Nymphea Andreana*"

- Züchter: L.-Marliac 1895
- N. alba var. rubra *x* N.Mexicana


Quelle: 
*Seerosen - Blütenzauber im Gartenteich* (D. Bechthold/H. Hieronimus)
Seite: *92*


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Da scheist du dir ja sicher zu sein. Seerosen im Nachhinein zu bestimmen ist immer ne heikle Sache. Wenns ne Andreana ist, dann müsste sie gefleckte Blätter haben, vor allem neue Blätter und auf der Blattunterseite.


----------



## willi1954 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Oo_Roberto_oO schrieb:


> Das ist eine "*Nymphea Andreana*"
> 
> - Züchter: L.-Marliac 1895
> - N. alba var. rubra *x* N.Mexicana
> ...



Die sieht aber hier ganz anders aus 

LG Willi


----------



## Elfriede (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Mirko,

ich kenne die Adreana zwar nicht, aber die Flecken auf den Blättern sehe ich deutlich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo Mirko,

sorry, ich habe mich geirrt, die Flecken , die ich sehe, gehören zu Wuzzels Synthia Ann.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> da haben wir mit unserer "Cynthia Ann" dann ja richtig Glück gehabt.
> Oder lag es einfach an der Wahl des richtigen Lieferanten (www.nymphaion.de) ?



Hallo Wuzzel,

boah, ist die schön - da habt ihr ganz sicher beim richtigen Lieferanten bestellt!


----------



## niri (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo ihr,

auch ich glaube eher nicht, dass die Seerose auf Wolfgangs Bild eine "Andreana" ist. Die abgebildete Blüte hat mehr Blütenblätter. "Andreana" lt. Karl Wachter ("Seerosen") - nur 19. "Andreana" hat noch ein anderes sicheres Erkennungsmerkmal: die stark gemusterten Blätter haben eine nach oben gebörtelte Einbuchtung der Basalllapen. Meine "Andreana" hat diese Einbuchtung, die keine andere meiner Seerosen sonst besitzt. Meine Pflanze ist allerdings noch ziemlich jung. Hier einige Bilder meiner "Andreana" (die gemusterten Blätter gehören zu ihr, die hellgrünen zu einer anderen Seerosensorte):

     

LG
Ina


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Dann bitte ich vielmals um entschuldigung für dieses Durcheinander, ich habe mich wohl zu sehr aufs Blütenbild im Buch verlassen.


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo,

bis gestern Nachmittag um vier hatten wir hier noch Sommer, dann hatte uns die Wolkenfront erreicht und es begann zu regnen und wurde deutlich kälter. So krass habe ich den Wechsel von Sommer zu Herbst noch nie erlebt. 

Es blühen bei uns noch erstaunlich viele Seerosen in allen Farben. Normalerweise sind es um diese Jahreszeit nur noch die gelben Sorten und alle mit Nymphaea mexicana im Stammbaum. Diesen Sorten fehlt in ihrem Programm eine vernünftige Antwort auf das Phänomen 'Winter' (braucht Nymphaea mexicana in ihrer Heimat ja auch nicht) und deswegen blühen sie einfach weiter bis der Teich zugefroren ist. In diesem Jahr blühen aber auch alle anderen Farben einfach weiter, und sie sind nicht die einzigen die verwirrt sind. Auch im Obstgarten stehen etliche Apfel- und Birnbäume plötzlich wieder in Blüte. 

Leider bin ich nicht dazu gekommen viele aktuelle Bilder zu machen, denn wir sind gerade mit der Herbstvermehrung unserer Stauden beschäftigt. Zwei sind es aber doch geworden:

 

Das hier ist ein bunter Mix tropischer Seerosen. 

 

und das ist N. pygmaea. Sie galt bis vor kurzem als identisch mit Nymphaea tetragona, wurde aber jetzt als eigene Art erkannt. Da sie weiter südlich lebt, kommt sie mit unseren Temperaturen besser zurecht als Nymphaea tetragona. So viele Blüten so spät habe ich bei ihr noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Bei mir blüht zur Zeit diese hier.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

oh eine Nymphea papyra alba ... sehr seltene Sorte 
schöne Blüte 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Wuzzel!

Eher "Nymphaea papyrea f. lutea".

Und hier mein zweiter Versuch: "Nymphaea papyrea f. violacea"


----------



## niri (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hi Seerosenfans,

ich kann noch mit einer echten Seerosenblüte aufwarten . Meine  N. "Gypsy" blüht noch. Die Bilder von 18.10.2011:

       .

Und das ist die Vorgängerblüte von 10.10.2011:

 

In dem Bottich von "Gipsy" ist eine kleine Aq-Heizung drin, die das Wasser nur sehr geringfügig erwärmt. Heute ist die Blüte etwas mehr als halb geöffnet .
LG
Ina


----------



## mani2 (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Seerosenblüte 2011*

Hallo


Da die Seerosen draußen so langsam gen Winterschlaf gehen,vielleicht mal wieder einen Blick nach drinnen wo es heute mollige 35° hatte dank Sonneschein.
Was mich besonders freute sind die Wasserhyazinthen auf deren Blüte ich das ganze Jahr schon gewartet hatte,und plötzlich gings los.
In beiden großen Becken und einen Mörtelkübel der nicht im Bild ist,alle gleichzeitig.

Haben sie bei euch dieses Jahr auch geblüht ?




Tschüs



Manfred


----------

